

8 of the Best “Coming Soon” and Under Construction WordPress Themes and Plugins - jcvangent
http://inboundrocket.co/blog/the-best-coming-soon-under-construction-wordpress-themes-and-plugins/

======
kachizukanne
Should probably say "9 of the 8 Best 'Coming Soon'..." ;)

~~~
jcvangent
hahaha yeah for sure, added one at the last moment, updated the title, thanks
a lot!

